

Ask HN: Alternative uses for P2P? - BerislavLopac

Imagine that there is a perfect P2P technology, which can symmetrically connect a bunch of computers over a network -- what use cases can you imagine for that?<p>E.g. we all know about file sharing (torrent et al.), or simple data sharing (as employed by Skype); do you have any other ideas? Feel free to assume that any specific requirements particular to your idea were met by the technology, e.g. that it works perfectly across NATs in some way.
======
byoung2
Here is one that looks promising:
[http://techblog.wikimedia.org/2010/09/video-labs-p2p-next-
co...](http://techblog.wikimedia.org/2010/09/video-labs-p2p-next-community-
cdn-for-video-distribution/)

It's a CDN that uses P2P technology to help distribute video. This would come
in very handy for viral videos...if 30 of your coworkers have already watched
the video, then you could stream it from them rather than fetching it from an
edge server (in the case of a traditional CDN).

------
pessimizer
P2P search and p2p social networking. If you've already got p2p media sharing
and streaming and bidirectional chatting and talking, you've pretty much
remade the internet. You've pretty much remade all conventional media too.

------
wazoox
What about p2p encrypted backup? There was some attempts but none gained
traction AFAIK.

